
Apple Tablet Has No Intel Inside - pierrefar
http://www.thestreet.com/story/10656904/1/exclusive-apples-tablet-has-no-intel-inside.html
======
nico_h
WTF is this drivel doing here ? \- "Intel 'had'[citation needed] a lock on the
netbook market"

\- The Apple tablet isn't released yet.

\- Is the (as yet unreleased) Apple tablet(?) going to be a netbook by any
stretch of the word ?

\- The "Windows that runs Office" (XP, Vista, 7) doesn't run on ARM.

\- ARM wasn't (isn't) as powerful as Atom. Neither is stuff from VIA or AMD in
the price/power range.

\- Apple did buy PA Semi for some reason.

\- PA Semi has experience in power efficient Power architecture.
([http://web.archive.org/web/20070927205658/http://www.pasemi....](http://web.archive.org/web/20070927205658/http://www.pasemi.com/))

Something is wrong with the tenses of this 'article'.

"and it was widely assumed that the chip giant _would win_ the Tablet contract
at all costs. " :: would try to win at all cost. would need to win at all cost
. was/is willing to win at all cost. ????

"Intel _can't be_ happy sitting on the sidelines _as Apple's new product
catches on_ with consumers. "

Shouldn't present be replaced by speculative futur ?

------
potatolicious
This is significant - odds are PA Semi's chip is going to be ARM, not x86...
we've suspected the ARM will make in-roads into "desktop" style computing
(i.e., not just phones and PDAs), but this is much sooner than I honestly
expected.

This may be only the first step in the demise of the Atom - ARM chips are
getting more and more competitive for "real" computing every single day.

~~~
nopassrecover
Is it really that significant? Designs haven't been released for the tablet
yet but it sounds more like a mobile device than a "desktop" style device.

Most similar devices use ARM chips right?

"As of 2007, about 98 percent of the more than a billion mobile phones sold
each year use at least one ARM processor.[3] As of 2009, ARM processors
account for approximately 90% of all embedded 32-bit RISC processors. ARM
processors are used extensively in consumer electronics, including PDAs,
mobile phones, digital media and music players, hand-held game consoles,
calculators and computer peripherals such as hard drives and routers."

~~~
zandorg
The wierd thing about Acorn Risc Machines is that IBM invented the RISC
architecture, and some Brits made it a product (200MHZ StrongARM). So the
PowerPC is competing with the ARM, when the ARM came later! Pretty amazing
story behind that chip.

~~~
pyre
> _So the PowerPC is competing with the ARM, when the ARM came later!_

How is that amazing? Unless they were created at the exact same time, one had
to come after the other, and so long as they target the same niche they will
compete.

~~~
zandorg
Just because you'd assume IBM to win.

I think the ARM story is probably best explained on Wikipedia, thus making my
comments kind of not very useful. But for my opinion, I think the Psion
portable computers and EPOC (the Psion OS) and Nokia made the ARM chip very
popular.

------
frisco
This article treats the Apple Tablet as obvious fact. Has this actually been
established? I know the rumors have hit a fever pitch, but has there been
anything 100% credible yet?

~~~
necubi
Yes, in so far as major, main-stream news organizations (NYTimes, Wall St.
Journal, etc.) have treated it as fact for months now. Additionally, if Apple
were not about to announce a tablet they would have squashed this ages ago, as
they have squashed previous out-of-control rumors that had no basis, like
rumors about the imminent release of an ebook reader or netbook. Apple knows
it can't allow this level of hype to build up if nothing is to come from it,
and it knows that if February comes without a tablet announcement its stock
with take a huge hit. Therefore, their silence is as good a confirmation as
needed that the tablet does indeed exist and will indeed be announced soon.

~~~
icefox
So what you are saying is that I could post a blog saying anything I want and
get a lot of traffic, apple wont complain, and places like HN will post it?

~~~
jonknee
You're at least 10 years late to the party of making an Apple rumors site, but
yes that's definitely something you could do.

------
tvon
I so want this damn thing to be released (along with the MS tablet at CES) so
we can stop dealing with all these speculations and renderings.

------
GHFigs
Article Has No News Inside

------
wendroid
> However, in tech circles and beyond, Apple's Tablet is the only game in
> town.

That's a circle of hell I missed when reading Dante.

